# New Sundown Audio SIA series is a game changer for sure



## racecarsbasscars (Feb 27, 2021)

Sundown Audio release the SIA about meh like 8 months ago, I've purchased most of them I plan on collecting all of them in time. There is SIA 1250, 2500, 3500, and soon 5000.

So-far all these amplifiers are Full Bridge monsters, vs the SFB they now are metal bass knobs, and better power supplies

The new acronym "SIA" means "Sundown Intelligent Amplifier" -- meaning that the amplifier regulates the output so it is pretty consistent between 1 ohm and 2 ohm. The second advantage is that the Intelligent circuit helps prevent damage if accidentally wired down too low by the end-user (we do not officially endorse operation under 1 ohm still).










Sundown Audio SIA 3500:

The Sundown SIA 2500D is another beast of an amplifier:









Sundown Audio SIA-2500

Sundown Audio SIA -1750










1 X 1750 WATTS RMS @ 1 OHM (14.4VDC)
1 X 1750 WATTS RMS @ 2 OHMS (14.4VDC)
1 X 1250 WATTS RMS @ 4 OHMS (14.4VDC)
(W X H X D) 9.5” X 2.75” X 7.625″











The Sundown Audio SIA - 1250


The era of smart full-bridge technology is here! 🧡


----------



## PGHBASSHEAD (Apr 7, 2021)

The new SIA amplifiers are, in my opinion, the best full-bridge amps out there. The new technology that basically makes them “idiot proof” is awesome.

I couldn’t tell you how many people I’ve encountered that trashed the SFB for failing, when it was their lack of electrical support. What most people don’t realize is that full-bridge amps are extremely sensitive to voltage changes. If the voltage drops just a bit, the amp can malfunction or even burn itself down.

I recently got myself the SIA-3500.1D and so far it’s been amazing. Because I have limited space in my car, the footprint and power of the SIA amp is just what I was looking for.


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

shill thread for shills is full of shills and smells shilly.


----------



## Turb0Yoda (Jan 4, 2019)

It's a revised SFB that hopefully won't blow up basically


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Price seems decent on the 1700w for the footprint it has. I bet it's more efficient than a typical class d mono as well. Just wish it had a plastic knob with temp readout. Don't care about voltage or the knob being metal.

Also the 1250 will push 1800 rms all day? That's not bad...

Eagerly waiting the amp dyno results and amperage draw ratings for each amp.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Ive heard good and bad about the sundown amps. Even had a recent discussion with our local dealer and he provided some general feedback to me. I was not a buyer but was amazed at the size when I was in the shop. He mentioned that a few have come back but basically the customers blew them up. His words, some customers are trying to do crazy stuff with these and they end up coming back. I think lack of electrical may be a contributing factor. They will do rated power and more. They have done some swap out to some class D amps over to the Sundown and installers all noticed the Sundown seemed louder/put out more power than the amps they replaced. Not the cleanest amps but for price, footprint, and power output, they move several based on the customer. They were a little worried about build quality (in your hand they seem not solid if that makes sense) but the returns dont seem to be anything related to product defect. He doesnt have hesitation selling the amps based on the customer and their goals.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Jroo said:


> Ive heard good and bad about the sundown amps. Even had a recent discussion with our local dealer and he provided some general feedback to me. I was not a buyer but was amazed at the size when I was in the shop. He mentioned that a few have come back but basically the customers blew them up. His words, some customers are trying to do crazy stuff with these and they end up coming back. I think lack of electrical may be a contributing factor. They will do rated power and more. They have done some swap out to some class D amps over to the Sundown and installers all noticed the Sundown seemed louder/put out more power than the amps they replaced. Not the cleanest amps but for price, footprint, and power output, they move several based on the customer. They were a little worried about build quality (in your hand they seem not solid if that makes sense) but the returns dont seem to be anything related to product defect. He doesnt have hesitation selling the amps based on the customer and their goals.


Sundown made a solid name for itself with the Korean class d saz line. Iirc they would go down to .5 daily and .25 with some high knowledge. 

No doubt this notoriety was unfortunately carried onto the new amplifiers with a different technology. I have no doubt that sundown is as solid as ever, unless they changed ownership. I don't have any sundown now, because of the prices. But it's always been my favorite brand.


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

im not anti sundown either, i like them alright and i like SI, but i dont like shilling with an attempt at deception


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Isaradia said:


> im not anti sundown either, i like them alright and i like SI, but i dont like shilling with an attempt at deception


spill the beans.


----------



## pilk (Sep 21, 2005)

Game changer? So many good amps out there.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

miniSQ said:


> spill the beans.


Yes please! I mean OP is kinda one dimensional as far as posting here but maybe he's just a fanboy? Do tell...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

I mean, I AM just assuming, but it seems extremely likely, based on the structure and elevated verbiage of the initial two posts, the fact that both initial posters created their accounts within a month of each other, the fact that neither had made a single post in the past 4 months prior, yet both came out of slumber for this thread, that neither have disputed my claim so far, and that most of the post these two accounts have made in the past mention sundown products. its been over 24hrs and neither have replied, most typical forum users dont make a thread then abandon it. Im always open to being wrong, but i quantify the universe by compiling data and forming an assessment, reassessing as new data is made available. so far, all data points to shill thread for shills is full of shills and smells shilly.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Isaradia said:


> I mean, I AM just assuming, but it seems extremely likely, based on the structure and elevated verbiage of the initial two posts, the fact that both initial posters created their accounts within a month of each other, the fact that neither had made a single post in the past 4 months prior, yet both came out of slumber for this thread, that neither have disputed my claim so far, and that most of the post these two accounts have made in the past mention sundown products. its been over 24hrs and neither have replied, most typical forum users dont make a thread then abandon it. Im always open to being wrong, but i quantify the universe by compiling data and forming an assessment, reassessing as new data is made available. so far, all data points to shill thread for shills is full of shills and smells shilly.


and they are also both in this thread too. you might be on to something.









Brand Advice


So, I’m in the process of build a car audio system for my SUV. I’m unsure as to which brand or brands to consider. I want good sound quality, but I also want to be able to rumble down the block if I want. Any suggestions on a brand?




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## Turb0Yoda (Jan 4, 2019)

The plot thickens


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Staying tuned… I love a good sleuth story! The plot thickens.


----------



## jv92red (Nov 17, 2018)

As far as the SALT, SFB and the SCV series Big D has dyno'd their offerings and they seem to make or usually exceed rated power. Maybe Jacob (hint hint if you're one of the first few posters) can send Big D one of these SIA amps, I would love to see how they perform with independent testing. 

Big D did manage to fry the 5 channel SFB-1800.5D but as he admitted he ran it below rated. See the 15:28 minute mark:


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

All the sundown amps Ive researched were great except for the SFB which have a lot of reports of catching on fire.. a good amp will go into protect before blowing up if you abuse it.. not saying you should.. but hopefully this SIA series has fixed some of the shortcomings of the SFB.. at the end of the day though these are budget amps… 

if you want a high quality smart power amp kicker has been making cxa and kxa series amps that produce close to the same power at 1 and 2 ohms.. same with Rockford Fosgate. or the JL HD series which produces almost exactly the same power at 1.5-4ohms.


I wouldn’t in a million years take one of these over a Kicker KXA2400.1 or a Rockford t2500bdcp. Those amps are tanks and will last you a lifetime.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

miniSQ said:


> and they are also both in this thread too. you might be on to something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my friends I believe you may be correct


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Everyone still thinks the new sundown amps are the same older .25 stable amps I guess.

100% agree with the shill comments.

Who the **** collects every new amp that comes out?


----------



## racecarsbasscars (Feb 27, 2021)

I got the SIA 3500 ! Man its does power at 2 ohm not 1, does more at 1, wth sundown audio lol.. installing it on my next day off


----------



## SloVic (Oct 1, 2016)

96jimmyslt said:


> Who the **** collects every new amp that comes out?


Some of the members here with large bank accounts that hoard gear, but they tend to collect high end amps. Wouldn't be surprised if a couple members on here have 100k+ in amps, a lot that have collections valued in the 10's on thousands. Personally even if I had that kind of money I don't think I could justify it... surly not...


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Isaradia said:


> I mean, I AM just assuming, but it seems extremely likely, based on the structure and elevated verbiage of the initial two posts, the fact that both initial posters created their accounts within a month of each other, the fact that neither had made a single post in the past 4 months prior, yet both came out of slumber for this thread, that neither have disputed my claim so far, and that most of the post these two accounts have made in the past mention sundown products. its been over 24hrs and neither have replied, most typical forum users dont make a thread then abandon it. Im always open to being wrong, but i quantify the universe by compiling data and forming an assessment, reassessing as new data is made available. so far, all data points to shill thread for shills is full of shills and smells shilly.


Can a Mod check IP addresses? @MythosDreamLab @JimmyDee


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd be the first to admit that; _'something looks fishy'_ with these two members...

They're both using a VPN, which is fairly typical nowadays.
But their multiple IP address' are completely separate from one another, so they don't appear to be the same person.
Maybe two buddies (or dealers) that decided they have a man-love for Sundown, and are tag-teaming threads...?


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

JimmyDee said:


> I'd be the first to admit that; _'something looks fishy'_ with these two members...
> 
> They're both using a VPN, which is fairly typical nowadays.
> But their multiple IP address' are completely separate from one another, so they don't appear to be the same person.
> Maybe two buddies (or dealers) that decided they have a man-love for Sundown, and are tag-teaming threads...?



i have a VPN and I can select from dozens of different locations… and each location will show as some different web host even though it’s the same VPN company. I use surfshark, so it seems to me that Surfshark has partnerships with many different network sharing servers around the world. So it’s very plausible they could make one click and it would show an entirely different IP, and service provider. the only reason I have it is at work they block things on the wifi and I like to watch YouTube and facebook on lunch which are blocked, and I use it when on public Wifi for protection. it’s like $2.50 a month with a coupon and doesn’t seem to slow my internet at all... if it was any more $ I would not bother..


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

cman said:


> i have a VPN and I can select from dozens of different locations… and each location will show as some different web host even though it’s the same VPN company. I use surfshark, so it seems to me that Surfshark has partnerships with many different network sharing servers around the world. So it’s very plausible they could make one click and it would show an entirely different IP, and service provider. the only reason I have it is at work they block things on the wifi and I like to watch YouTube and facebook on lunch which are blocked, and I use it when on public Wifi for protection. it’s like $2.50 a month with a coupon and doesn’t seem to slow my internet at all... if it was any more $ I would not bother..


Both accounts show log-in from multiple different IP addresses... that's how VPN works.
My point is that; DIYMA has the ability to cross-reference those IP addresses and see if they came from the same computer.
In this case; the two accounts appear to be different and individual.

As mentioned; it may be a case of two buddies (or dealers) who both decided to jump on the Sundown Wagon and tag-team multiple posts.
But it appears that the accounts are coming from two separate and individual computers and users.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Think I'll close this one off...
Because despite anything I said above... something is kinda smelly about the first two posts.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Jimmy, Reminds me of some lyrics from one of your countrymen's songs:

*Sundown, *_you better take care
If I find you been creeping 'round my back stairs_

lol


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)




----------

